# Need Breed Advice?



## mylilchix (Aug 18, 2009)

We're currently shopping for our first goats.  I've be researching breeds, and I've narrowed it down to 3 favorites.  Can anyone tell me what their experience is with oberhaslis, saanens, and toggenburgs?  I've found a local breeder who has toggenburgs and oberhaslis.  She has a toggenburg milking doe who they've kept milk records on and an oberhasli doeling.  I've also found a couple of local breeders with saanens.  We can only get 2 to start out with, so what breed or breeds should I get?

Thanks,
Sonja


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would choose the toggenburgs


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 18, 2009)

Why would you go with the toggenburgs?

Sonja


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 18, 2009)

Their milk is good  and I don't see many people with toggs anymore plus they have a nice chocolate color


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 18, 2009)

That's what I like about them, their color!!  Good to hear they have good milk, too.  I'm very impressed with the togg breeder so far.  She seems to be really on top of her herd.  They're trying to improve milk production, so they're keeping DHI records on their goats.

Sonja


----------



## Cara (Aug 18, 2009)

I would not choose the Toggenburgs.  They have a tendency towards goaty tasting milk, and are usually more of a cheese-making dairy goat.  I have no experience with Oberhaslis.

We have Saanens/Sables, and i'm very happy with them.  They make a lot of great tasting milk.  We usually get 2-3 gallons a day from two does.

I would not have another Nubian.  They're my favourite in terms of appearance, but we had one that was so incredibly noisy I could have strangled her.  She would scream, not bleat, constantly.


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cara said:
			
		

> I would not choose the Toggenburgs.  They have a tendency towards goaty tasting milk, and are usually more of a cheese-making dairy goat.  I have no experience with Oberhaslis.
> 
> We have Saanens/Sables, and i'm very happy with them.  They make a lot of great tasting milk.  We usually get 2-3 gallons a day from two does.
> 
> I would not have another Nubian.  They're my favourite in terms of appearance, but we had one that was so incredibly noisy I could have strangled her.  She would scream, not bleat, constantly.


I disagree all my toggs used to have great milk same with all my togg breeder friends I don't know what you fed yours but ours is not "goaty"


----------



## Cara (Aug 18, 2009)

The Dairy Goat Journal



> The flavor of the Toggenburgs milk is more stringent than other goats milk. In a mixed herd, the milk commingles with the various breed flavor profiles and adds a distinct edge to cheese. This can be quite desirable and take a bland cheese to another level.


The Economics of Dairy Goats by Allena Jackson



> Some breeds can have a stronger flavor, namely the Toggenburg which was bred for cheese-making.


Fias Co Farm



> "Togg" coloring is varying from a light fawn to dark chocolate, with distinctive and specific white markings. Their milk has an average butterfat of about 3.3%. This breed was originally developed to provide milk for cheese production and so their milk can sometimes have a strong flavor.


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't want to start a debate!  How are saanens and toggs personality wise?  Are they more mellow?  As far as taste goes, nothing can taste worse than store bought goat milk!!  

Sonja


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2009)

I hate our Toggs.  Loud, obnoxious, bossy.  From 2 different bloodlines.
We had milk customers who, once we started milking the toggs, said the milk tasted "funny" to them.  They didn't know we'd added 2 new does, either...I also dislike their shaggy coats.  They look unkempt if they're not sheared.
Since we don't show, I like not having to shave anything but the udders / bellies / tails on the other breeds when I'm milking them.
They are quite heavy milkers.
(I'm NOT saying ALL Toggs are obnoxious, just that *ours* are....)

I adore our Oberhasli.  Quiet, polite, well-behaved.  From 3 different bloodlines.  Also good milkers.
Penny is also the smartest goat I've ever seen...

I tolerate our 1/2 saanen, she's a great milker but a bit dingy...but I will allow that probably came from her Nubian daddy...*wink*


----------

